# What percent of posts do you actually post?



## Alice in Wonderland (Sep 7, 2009)

*rephrased to be more clear* *What percent of the posts you think of do you actually bother posting? (and why?)*
For me the percentage is very low, maybe around 25% or less. 
*(and why?)*
What usually happens is that I'll see something, think of my response, and then move on. Sometimes I'll be tempted to post my response, but usually once I've thought of my response, that was it, that was the moment I thought of that and any repetition of it, like me typing out what I had just thought, would be/feel unatural. Like the moment is past sort of thing. 
Whenever it comes to expressing my self I try to be as natural and genuine as possible. I like for my writing to just be my thoughts flowing on to the page or computer screen, but alot of the times, that doesn't happen because it's sort of (well not impossible but . . . you know what I'm saying ) impossible because I'm a hunt and peck typer and usually it doesn't seem worth the time. In fact, the times that I do post I'm either feeling very socially uninhibited (Weird mood) or, I'm feeling impacient. I feel like most of my posts never get posted because of this, and also the ones that do get posted usually are the less . . . desirable and thought out ones. P) Anyway, I'm done with this ramblings I suppose. But Please Respond everybody! *perks up*[I was feeling kind of lathargic when writing this . . .] and sorry for all who found my ramblings boring. =]
edit: sorry about my spelling and grammar for the poll question. . . :blushed:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I post the majority of ideas or responses I have - the only limiting factors that come up are if there are too many posts in that topic (I wouldn't want to repeat an idea, fully or even partially), or if the idea is not actually well suited for the topic at hand. One thing that has limited me when it comes to posting topics is that I will often pass on posting an idea I have after a search, usually which spawns a number of threads covering the idea. So, essentially, I don't like to repeat myself, and I'm sure others don't want to see a repeat of another post either, and that is basically the only deciding factor as to whether or not I post.


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Around....10%?

It's actually really rare for me to post in a thread, even if I have something I feel I can contribute. Mostly, this is due to me being too lazy to type....or think adequately enough to compose anything remotely coherent, or if I believe my response sounds ridiculous (even from my point of view,) or the opposite, too serious to the point where I know it will be too bothersome to follow up on. 

I usually start typing my response, and either from any of the reasons stated above (or from getting bored amidst writing them,) I erase them. In fact, I almost erased this post once while typing it. :crazy:


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

About 75%.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Probably about 75%. There's a few posts that i could of posted, but didn't for various reasons.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I post about half of the time when I have something I want to say. The other half, I decide not to post, often after typing out a detailed response, because I worry that it will be taken wrong or might create conflict. Sometimes, I want to post something, type half of it, get interrupted and never get back to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I'd say around 25%. Admittedly there are some kinds of posts I tend to just skip over, like a lot of the quizzes, type-specific forums (there are a lot of types that I don't have much personal experience with), and other topics where I don't really have much to contribute. I used to post in Intro threads more often, but just saying "Welcome!" gets old after a while, and I don't like typing posts that don't have much actual content to them.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

25%.
I'm not an individual with passionate opinions, so a lot of my thoughts on most subjects are like "meh". I don't like to post in threads that are like 5+ pages, 'cause it seems like the topic is just being drawn out and regurgitated over and over. And then there's the fact that sometimes, I just don't feel like posting because I cannot be bothered to phrase my thoughts properly.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Maybe I misunderstood the question. I don't post in most intro threads because it is hard to come up with meaningful personalized responses for people I don't know yet, and there are plenty of topics I avoid because they are either boring or upsetting. I just meant that even when I actually do have something to add to an interesting topic, I only post about half of the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

67%? I don't know, Just over average.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

I post too much. I have a tendency to just write whatever thought the thread brings into my mind. Sometimes this causes me to go on bunny trails and I later read my posts and become annoyed with myself when I realize that they are off-topic. I picked the 75%, but it's probably more like 90%. I should think more, write less.

Edit: And then there's the excessive editing...


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

snail said:


> Maybe I misunderstood the question. I don't post in most intro threads because it is hard to come up with meaningful personalized responses for people I don't know yet, and there are plenty of topics I avoid because they are either boring or upsetting. I just meant that even when I actually do have something to add to an interesting topic, I only post about half of the time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I assumed that it was referring only to the threads that we actually enter, not the ones that we see listed on the main page. If I was wrong then my percentage should be closer to 10%. :crazy:


----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

I probably post about 1% of the time when I think of something to post. I would say less, but I actually don't read too many threads because I know I don't post very much. Many of the threads I'd like to post in have an extreme number of replies that I have to read before I post in the thread, so this discourages me from posting and also from reading the thread in general.

Sometimes I just feel that what I would write would be underwhelming or not add anything to the thread.

Although if someone is seeking help or advice I always try and go through each post in the thread carefully so I can give the best advice I can.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

I very often right replies then delete them. I do this with surveys and such too.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Like addle, I write an abundant amount of posts which are instantly deleted upon completion. Percentage wise, I would say I actually post somewhere between 15-25%.

What keeps me from posting them? 

I would say pointlessness is the primary factor; I fail to see any benefit for myself if I were to post the writing. Uncertainty would follow; I tend to be unsure if my thoughts on a certain subject are actually logical or insightful, so I tend to retreat and, most often, another member ends up contributing a similar opinion (which reverts back to the original pointlessness).

On the other hand, it has been a constant effort for me to post daily (and, apparently, I write an average four posts a day). My goal here is to avoid becoming a lurker--which has, unfortunately, been my fate on one-too-many fora.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Wait, if we're talking about posting when you actually think of posting, that would be more like 75% for me. When I actually have something to say I'll usually say it . . . it's just that I usually don't have something to say.


----------



## Anatta (Oct 8, 2009)

Huh. well i just don't come online much, and i dont post threads but im comfortable replying..


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Around 75%. If I actually bother thinking deeply about a subject and it's at least somewhat relevant to the thread, I might as well post it. I wouldn't bother thinking about a post if I didn't find the thread at least somewhat interesting.

When I don't post, it's usually because I forget about it, I have to leave, or Internet connection fucks up. A couple of times I wasn't able to put my thoughts into words.


----------

